# 1908 Colt .25 info



## DKH1959 (Oct 18, 2018)

I recently went to a pawn shop where I had purchased my .38. They have a ton of new and used guns. I saw a 1908 Colt .25.and decided to check it out. The guy said it was from the late 40's or early 50's. Of course I learned 1948 was the last year of production. With the serial number being 22xxx it looks like it was manufactured iin 1909. Am I missing something or was the guy just way off? I'm new to the forum and fairly new to handguns. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your best bet for reliable information is to ask Colt's themselves.
They can tell you when it was made, and to what company or person it was shipped.

There's a fee, though.


----------



## DKH1959 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

Great little handgun by the way! :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Loknload said:


> Great little handgun by the way! :smt023


Some gun-pundit, maybe Colonel Cooper himself, was asked, "How does one best defend one's self with a .25 ACP pistol?"
He answered, "Cover the little gun with a thick coating of Vaseline."
"Why?" asked the novice.
"Because," the pundit said, "when you shoot someone with a .25, you'll make him so angry that he'll grab the gun out of your hands and shove it up your cloaca. And when he does, the Vaseline will protect you."


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

^^^^:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: ^^^^

But it still works when nothing else will!, and a great little collectible!


----------

